# Umstellung auf Winterzeit

## humanthing

Hi,

merkwürdigerweise hat sich mein Gentoo-System nicht automatisch auf Winterzeit umgestellt...

/etc/localtime zeigt nach /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin

in /etc/conf.d/clock steht CLOCK="local", weil ich zuweilen Windows booten muss

sonst weiß ich nicht wo ich suchen müsste...

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich die Uhr unbedingt im BIOS umstellen muss, oder?

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank und Grüße!

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Moin,

mach doch im kde einfach mal einen Rechtsklick auf die Uhr. Zur Not kannst du da die Uhrzeit von Hand umstellen.

Ich guck aber nachher wenn ich zuhause bin mal in meine /etc/conf.d/clock und vergleiche mal deine mit meinen Einstellungen. Ich meine nämlich das sich mein gentoo automatisch umgestellt hat.

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

----------

## herwig

Gleiches Problem gabs hier, clock Restart und Neusetzen der Zeitzone haben nichts gebracht.

Ich synchronisier beim Booten jetzt einfach immer mit NTP, funktioniert wunderbar.

//edit: Hier steht, was zu tun ist, damit das bei dir funktioniert.

----------

## c_m

Einfach nen ntp Server laufen lassen und aufs Locale netz beschränken  :Wink: 

So haben alle was von und meine Uhr wurde perfekt umgestellt  :Wink: )

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *humanthing wrote:*   

> merkwürdigerweise hat sich mein Gentoo-System nicht automatisch auf Winterzeit umgestellt...
> 
> /etc/localtime zeigt nach /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin
> 
> in /etc/conf.d/clock steht CLOCK="local", weil ich zuweilen Windows booten muss
> ...

 

Wenn die Uhr im BIOS auf Lokalzeit steht, dann muß diese Uhr auch umgestellt werden. Wenn du aber, wie du sagst, gelegentlich Windows bootest, dann würde ich es vermutlich von Windows machen lassen, sonst stellt das beim nächsten Booten die Uhr nochmal um.

Im übrigen gibt es keine "Winterzeit". Es gibt nur "Sommerzeit" und "Normalzeit".

----------

## humanthing

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Wenn die Uhr im BIOS auf Lokalzeit steht, dann muß diese Uhr auch umgestellt werden. Wenn du aber, wie du sagst, gelegentlich Windows bootest, dann würde ich es vermutlich von Windows machen lassen, sonst stellt das beim nächsten Booten die Uhr nochmal um.

 

Ja das habe ich jetzt auch gemacht...

Das mit NTP werde ich versuchen! Klingt gut!

Eine Frage noch: macht es eigentlich einen Unterschied wenn ich /etc/localtime als symlink zu meiner Europe/Berlin Zeitzone habe? Weil in den Gentoo How-To steht immer man solle die Zeitzonendaten nach /etc/localtime kopieren...

Danke für alle Hilfen und Grüße

----------

## Inte

 *humanthing wrote:*   

> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich die Uhr unbedingt im BIOS umstellen muss, oder?

 

Falls Du ntpd benutzt, kannst Du Dein Bios automatisch auf die richtige Uhrzeit einstellen lassen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also ich wollte dazu anmerken, dass die Umstellung auf Sommer/Winterzeit bislang immer automatisch ging. Es ist schon in Ordnung, die Uhr mit ntp zu stellen. Aber irgendwas wurde im letzten halben Jahr geändert, so dass es nicht mehr geht. Und das ist für mich ein Bug.

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Aber irgendwas wurde im letzten halben Jahr geändert, so dass es nicht mehr geht. Und das ist für mich ein Bug.

 

Das sähe ich auch so - wenn es nicht mehr ginge. Bei mir funktioniert aber alles wie es soll.

"Uhr stellt nicht um" ist viel zu ungenau, als dass man damit etwas anfangen könnte: Was sagt date genau, was sagte es vorher, was steht in /etc/conf.d/clock genau, was erfährt man mit hwclock (Parameter habe ich im Moment nicht greifbar), funktioniert die Umstellung auch nicht, während der Rechner läuft, oder tritt das Problem erst beim Neu-Booten auf? Nicht zu vergessen: Ist TZ gesetzt?

Die meisten Details habe ich ziemlich genau in den Tips&Tricks Consistent times on FAT filesystems over the whole year erklärt, wobei die Intention dort natürlich eine andere war (nämlich wie man den obligatorischen Ärger im Zusammenhang mit FAT bei der Zeitumstellung vermeidet - was bei Gentoo's Standard-Konfiguration nicht möglich aber leicht abzuändern ist).

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Aber irgendwas wurde im letzten halben Jahr geändert, so dass es nicht mehr geht. Und das ist für mich ein Bug. 
> 
> Das sähe ich auch so - wenn es nicht mehr ginge. Bei mir funktioniert aber alles wie es soll.

 

Ok, das ist ja schon mal ein Hinweis, dass es irgendwie gehen muß. Ich habe an den Einstellungen nichts geändert, mit denen bislang die Umstellung auf Sommerzeit/Winterzeit immer geklappt hat. Ist einfach schade, weil man ja nur zweimal im Jahr testen kann, ob es klappt. Poste doch bitte mal deine Einstellungen bezüglich der Zeitzone.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *humanthing wrote:*   

> Eine Frage noch: macht es eigentlich einen Unterschied wenn ich /etc/localtime als symlink zu meiner Europe/Berlin Zeitzone habe? Weil in den Gentoo How-To steht immer man solle die Zeitzonendaten nach /etc/localtime kopieren..

 

Naja, für das Howto ist es auf jeden Fall sinnvoller zu schreiben, dass man es kopieren soll, da die Autoren nicht die komplette Systemkonfiguration aller Leser kennen.

Der Punkt ist halt, das die Datei auch beim Booten verfügbar sein sollte. Wenn nun jemand /usr auf einer eigenen Partition hat (was durchaus häufiger vorkommt), dann ist diese während des Bootvorgangs möglicherweise nicht gemountet und der Symlink zeigt ins Leere. Daher ist kopieren auf jeden Fall die sicherere Alternative.

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ist einfach schade, weil man ja nur zweimal im Jahr testen kann, ob es klappt.

 

Wenn man kein Produktivsystem hat und ggf. datums"kritische" Cron-Jobs abschaltet, kann man sich mit date --set jederzeit in den Moment vor der Sommerzeitumstellung "beamen" (das hatte ich etliche Male gemacht, bevor ich verstanden hatte, was es mit der "Zeitzone" des Kernels/FAT vs. "Zeitzone" der glibc auf sich hat, so dass ich meine Empfehlung in dem anderen Thread guten Gewissens aussprechen konnte).

Jetzt, wo ich darüber nachdenke, wird mir klar, weshalb die Sommerzeitumstellung bei manchen Leuten ging und bei manchen nicht: Probleme kann es immer dann geben, wenn die Hardwareuhr "lokal" ist (und wenn man nicht das von mir im anderen Thread empfohlene export TZ=gmt[+x] in /etc/conf.d/clock benutzt, was natürlich ebenfalls bewirkt, dass die Hardwareuhr nicht lokal ist): Wenn der Rechner während des Umschaltens von Winter- auf Sommerzeit läuft, springt die lokale Zeit ja um eine Stunde; beim Herunterfahren nach dem Umschalten wird also die neue lokale Zeit gespeichert. Wenn der Rechner während der Umschaltzeit aber abgeschaltet ist, wird er beim ersten Hochfahren nach dem Umschalten bereits glauben, die Hardwareuhr gebe die "neue" lokale Zeit an, was natürlich falsch ist.

----------

## herwig

 *mv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn der Rechner während der Umschaltzeit aber abgeschaltet ist, wird er beim ersten Hochfahren nach dem Umschalten bereits glauben, die Hardwareuhr gebe die "neue" lokale Zeit an, was natürlich falsch ist.

 

Klingt schlüssig, allerdings hat die Umstellung bei mir mit gleicher Konfiguration (zumindest bei der letzten Umstellung) schonmal funktioniert. Ich kann davon ausgehen, dass damals der Rechner nicht über die Nacht gelaufen ist ...

Andere Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten, damit das wieder "ordnungsgemäß" ohne NTP funktioniert, würden mich übrigends auch interessieren.

----------

## Necoro

Also bei mir hat es funktioniert mit "local" ... einfach mal meine /etc/conf.d/clock:

```
# /etc/conf.d/clock

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then 

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then 

# you should set it to "local".

CLOCK="local"

# Select the proper timezone.  For valid values, peek inside of the

# /usr/share/zoneinfo/ directory.  For example, some common values are

# "America/New_York" or "EST5EDT" or "Europe/Berlin".

TIMEZONE="Europe/Berlin"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup, 

# you may do so here.

CLOCK_OPTS=""

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time 

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

### ALPHA SPECIFIC OPTIONS ###

# If your alpha uses the SRM console, set this to "yes".

SRM="no"

# If your alpha uses the ARC console, set this to "yes".

ARC="no"
```

Ich weiß mit Sicherheit, dass mein Rechner während der Zeitumstellung aus war. Kann aber nicht sagen, ob es vor einem Boot von Windows schon ging oder nicht (hab nicht drauf geachtet), aber ich denke mal schon ...  :Smile: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Also bei mir hat es funktioniert mit "local" ... einfach mal meine /etc/conf.d/clock:
> 
> ```
> # /etc/conf.d/clock
> 
> ...

 

Ist identisch mit meiner Konfiguration bis auf CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no". Das steht bei mir auf yes. Nur, wenn es auf no steht, dann wird doch, wenn ich die Zeit ändere, diese nicht auf die Hardwareuhr übertragen. Dann muß ich doch jedesmal ins BIOS gehen, um die Zeit dauerhaft zu ändern.

----------

## Necoro

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ist identisch mit meiner Konfiguration bis auf CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no". Das steht bei mir auf yes. Nur, wenn es auf no steht, dann wird doch, wenn ich die Zeit ändere, diese nicht auf die Hardwareuhr übertragen. Dann muß ich doch jedesmal ins BIOS gehen, um die Zeit dauerhaft zu ändern.

 

Das stimmt ... nun ist natürlich die Frage ob die Sommerzeit auch direkt auf der BIOS Uhr gespeichert wird. Wenn ja würde ich sagen, dass der Windows-Boot das Problem für  mich gelöst hat ...

----------

## mv

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Also bei mir hat es funktioniert mit "local" ... einfach mal meine /etc/conf.d/clock:
> 
> ```
> CLOCK="local"
> 
> ...

 

Wenn das wirklich funktioniert hat, dann hast Du irgendein anderes Programm laufen/gestartet, das "manuell" hwclock --systohc aufruft.

Normalerweise (ohne solche Programme), kann ja die Hardwareuhr niemals verstellt worden sein - wie denn auch?

----------

## mv

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Wenn ja würde ich sagen, dass der Windows-Boot das Problem für  mich gelöst hat ...

 

Ach so, Du hast zwischendrin Windows gebootet (ich hatte in meinem letzten Posting diese Bemerkung übersehen).

Ja, Windows stellt die Hardwarezeit um (und merkt sich, dass es das getan hat). Linux "übernimmt" bei Deiner Konfiguration einfach die Zeit, die Windows eingestellt hat und ändert sonst nichts um.

Und, nein: Das BIOS enthält keinerlei Informationen, in welcher Zeitzone/-Offset die Hardware-Uhr derzeit läuft. Das macht nur Windows in irgendeiner Registry o.ä.

----------

## mv

 *herwig wrote:*   

> Andere Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten, damit das wieder "ordnungsgemäß" ohne NTP funktioniert, würden mich übrigends auch interessieren.

 

Hardwarezeit auf utc oder - noch besser - export TZ=GMT-1 in die /etc/conf.d/clock (wodurch auch die FAT-Zeiten konsistent bleiben). Einziger Nachteil ist halt, dass Windows Müll anzeigt. Wobei: Kann man nicht auch Windows auf GMT-1/GMT-2 einstellen?

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *mv wrote:*   

> Und, nein: Das BIOS enthält keinerlei Informationen, in welcher Zeitzone/-Offset die Hardware-Uhr derzeit läuft. Das macht nur Windows in irgendeiner Registry o.ä.

 

Das wirft eigentlich eine interessante Frage auf:

Wieso ist noch kein BIOS-Hersteller auf die Idee gekommen der Hardware-Uhr ein Feld o.ä. für die Zeitzone mitzugeben? Damit würden sich derartige "Probleme" ziemlich schnell erledigen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mal eine ganz andere Frage, weil es wohl bei einigen klappt und bei anderen nicht und es wohl nicht an den Einstellungen liegt. Kann es sein, dass diejenigen, bei denen es klappt Stable benutzen und diejenigen, bei denen es nicht klappt, Testing? Also ich habe Testing und die Umstellung ging nicht.

----------

## mv

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Wieso ist noch kein BIOS-Hersteller auf die Idee gekommen der Hardware-Uhr ein Feld o.ä. für die Zeitzone mitzugeben? Damit würden sich derartige "Probleme" ziemlich schnell erledigen.

 

Das eigentliche Problem ist, dass nur utc-Zeit (oder eine andere Zeit mit konstantem Offset, wenn man alles an diesen Offset anpasst) für die Hardwareuhr sinnvoll ist. Dass Windows hier mal wieder nur ein undurchdachtes Schrott-Konzept anbietet, ist ja nichts Neues (Windows selbst ist ja durch diese Fehlkonzeption beispielsweise bekanntlich gezwungen, während der Zeitumstellung neue Dateien mit einem älteren Datum zu versehen). Wenn mit lokaler Hardwareuhr das Windows-(Fehl-)Konzept übernehmen will, muss man halt mit den Nachteilen leben.

Wer nur selten mit Windows arbeitet, sollte besser mit "konstantem" Offset arbeiten und Windows selbst auf GMT einstellen (das weiß ich, dass möglich ist): Dass dann halt die Uhrzeit dort in GMT angezeigt wird (und man für die lokale Zeit 1/2 Stunden addieren[oder war es subtrahieren?] muss) sollte man für die Konsistenz von allem anderen in Kauf nehmen.

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Kann es sein, dass diejenigen, bei denen es klappt Stable benutzen und diejenigen, bei denen es nicht klappt, Testing?

 

Ich bin nahezu hundertprozentig sicher, dass es da keine Programmfehler gibt (ich selbst hatte früher stable und benutze derzeit baselayout-2).

Nochmals: Falls es Unterschiede gibt, gibt es wohl i.W. nur ein paaar Gründe:

 Hardwareuhr nicht lokal (oder export TZ=[etwas ohne Sommerzeit] in /etc/conf.d/clock) - dann geht die Umstellung immer.

 Zeitzone selbst nicht auf Berlin gestellt (oder export TZ global gesetzt, was man zumindest für root normalerweise nie tun sollte) - dann geht die Umstellung natürlich nie.

 Hardwareuhr wird gar nicht gestellt - dann kann die Umstellung natürlich nur dann gehen, wenn die Hardwareuhr nicht lokal ist.

 Ein anderes Programm stellt an der Uhr herum; Windows wäre so ein anderes Programm, möglicherweise auch ntp, selbst wenn man es ohne Netz startet (denn es merkt sich z.B. frühere Korrekturen; inwiefern es Sommerzeit "kennt", weiß ich nicht).

 Computer läuft nicht während der Zeitumstellung. Dann geht die Umstellung genau dann nicht, wenn die Hardwareuhr lokal ist.

----------

## bb1898

Es gibt ja Hoffnung, dass der ganze Sommerzeit-Unfug wieder abgeschafft wird. Das könnte ein Grund sein, an dieser Stelle jetzt nicht mehr viel Hirnschmalz zu investieren.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *bb1898 wrote:*   

> Es gibt ja Hoffnung, dass der ganze Sommerzeit-Unfug wieder abgeschafft wird. Das könnte ein Grund sein, an dieser Stelle jetzt nicht mehr viel Hirnschmalz zu investieren.

 

Und selbst wenn es bleibt, bin ich inzwischen der Meinung, dass es am besten ist, die Zeit per Hand umzustellen. Solange die Zeitzone nicht im Bios gespeichert wird und ich habe mehrere Betriebssysteme, die die Zeit umstellen. Also einmal Linux und einmal Windows. Dann wird es zweimal umgestellt und ich muß es doch per Hand wieder zurücksetzen. Also genauso, als wenn ich es gleich per Hand gemacht hätte.

----------

## xraver

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Wieso ist noch kein BIOS-Hersteller auf die Idee gekommen der Hardware-Uhr ein Feld o.ä. für die Zeitzone mitzugeben? Damit würden sich derartige "Probleme" ziemlich schnell erledigen.

 

Ich währe eher dafür das Computer die Bauteile bekommen die auch in Funkweckern drinnen stecken.

Und Funkwecker sind nicht teuer (<3,-€), aber warscheinlich doch zu Teuer für die Mainboardhersteller.

kommt mir gleich die nächste Frage - kann man in jeden Land das Signal für Funkuhren empfangen? -naja OT  :Wink: 

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> [Und selbst wenn es bleibt, bin ich inzwischen der Meinung, dass es am besten ist, die Zeit per Hand umzustellen. Solange die Zeitzone nicht im Bios gespeichert wird und ich habe mehrere Betriebssysteme, die die Zeit umstellen.

 

So hatte ich früher auch gedacht. Aber dann hat man dafür halt die Probleme mit FAT-Partitionen: Wenn einem da das Datum wichtig ist (z.B. für backups mit rsync o.ä.; --modify-window ist ein übler Hack, der nur wieder andere Probleme bringt), wird man mit lokaler Hardwarezeit nicht glücklich, weil die Dateien dann automatisch alle halbe Jahre einen anderen Zeitstempel haben. (Natürlich ist hierfür auch CLOCK="UTC" nicht sinnvoll; dazu braucht man schon die im anderen Thread beschriebene Lösung, die aber ebenfalls nicht-lokale Hardwarezeit impliziert).

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Ich währe eher dafür das Computer die Bauteile bekommen die auch in Funkweckern drinnen stecken.
> 
> Und Funkwecker sind nicht teuer (<3,-€), aber warscheinlich doch zu Teuer für die Mainboardhersteller.

 

Naja, soweit ich weiß kann man sich durchaus Funkuhr-Module für PCs kaufen. Die Frage ist, ob es nicht einfacher ist sich mal eben mit einem NTP-Server im Internet zu synchronisiseren...

Außerdem könnte ich mr vorstellen, dass sich das rumgefunke nicht allzu Vorteilhaft auf die Elektronik in Mainboard und CPU auswirkt.

 *Quote:*   

> kommt mir gleich die nächste Frage - kann man in jeden Land das Signal für Funkuhren empfangen? -naja OT 

 

Kommt drauf an. Verschiedene Länder haben da auch verschiedene Sender auf unterschiedlichen Frequenzen. Das "deutsche" Funkuhr-Signal kommt aus der Gegend um Frankfurt und soll wohl bis in etwa 1000 Kilometer (= 1 Megameter (wieso benutzt man diesen Präfix eigentlich nie?)) empfangbar sein.

----------

## xraver

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Naja, soweit ich weiß kann man sich durchaus Funkuhr-Module für PCs kaufen. Die Frage ist, ob es nicht einfacher ist sich mal eben mit einem NTP-Server im Internet zu synchronisiseren...
> 
> 

 

Also ich finde das Funksignal einfacher. Inet ist nicht immer vorhanden und die Software-Config wie sie jetzt ist, funktioniert ja nicht immer wie man sehen kann.

Also vom Support-Aufwand ist die Funkuhr einfacher. Da brauch ich gar nix.

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Außerdem könnte ich mr vorstellen, dass sich das rumgefunke nicht allzu Vorteilhaft auf die Elektronik in Mainboard und CPU auswirkt.
> 
> 

 

Ich weiss ja nun nicht wie die Dinger genau funktionieren. Aber ich glaube nicht das die Uhren selber funken. Und das Signal schwirrt doch eh durch die Luft  :Wink:  - bisher hats den Rechner auch nicht gestört.

Von den externen Zeugs hab ich auch schon gehört ...doch dann kann ich auch wiederum den ntp nehmen - Aufwand der gleiche.

Du wolltest doch deine Zeitzonen auch bequem vom BIOS geregelt haben. :Wink: .

----------

